# Yo



## Mettler (May 27, 2007)

I'm Mettler from New Zealand. I have an interest in insects, mainly mantids, and have been browsing this forum for some months now.

Now that I finally have some digital photos of the mantid mania around my house, I'm gonna post up in the hope that you guys can help me identify the species!

Cheers


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

Welcome! I think your mantis really like electronic devices.


----------



## robo mantis (May 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mettler


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2007)

Welcome fellow mantis fan!


----------

